# A few pictures from my last visit back home



## Marco (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm trying to brain wash Maria (the SO) to go back home ASAP. I was sending pictures to her of my last trip to the Philippines several years back to try to get her to reminisce about what it's like back home. 

I just wanted to link up here to share with you guys.

These partcular pictures were from Escudero Estates somewhere around Quezon (if my memory serves me correctly). They had a museum on the estate that had a shruken head that was about 5 inches in height. It was the weirdest thing I've ever seen. And a rare rooster from Japan that had a super long tail, I think it was like 7-9 feet long. It was fun, but it would've been more fun if I went with a bunch of friends not my uncle. oke: 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice Marco, thanks for sharing. Philippines has been on my places to visit list for a long time


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

Great photos Marco, I hope you can go back and visit again soon. 

Lien has sent me photos of those chickens with the tails. I cannot find them right now but they are WILD!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2006)

What a beautiful place!


----------

